# MERGED: Official 2005 NBA Draft Early Entries Thread



## tdizzle

*2005 NBA Draft Early Entries*

*2005 NBA Draft Early Entries*

*COLLEGE:*

_JUNIORS:_

*Alex Acker* (Pepperdine)

*Kelenna Azubuike* (Kentucky)

*Jose Juan Barea* (Northeastern)

*Brandon Bowman* (Georgetown)

*Dee Brown* (Illinois)

*Ike Diogu* (Arizona State)

*Raymond Felton* (North Carolina)

*Torin Francis* (Notre Dame)

*Francisco Garcia* (Louisville)

*John Gilchrist* (Maryland)

*Mike Hall* (George Washington)

*Chris Hernandez* (Stanford)

*Jibril Hodges* (Long Beach State)

*Jarrett Jack* (Georgia Tech)

*Dwayne Jones* (Saint Joseph's)

*Armein Kirkland* (Cincinnati)

*Carl Krauser* (Pittsburgh)

*Darshan Luckey* (St. Francis [PA])

*Sean May* (North Carolina)

*Pops Mensah-Bonsu* (George Washington)

*Rashad McCants* (North Carolina)

*J.R. Morris* (Seton Hall)

*Tim Parham* (Maryland Eastern Shore)

*Kevin Pittsnogle* (Pittsburgh)

*Shavlik Randolph* (Duke)

*Anthony Roberson* (Florida)

*Nate Robinson* (Washington)

*Chris Rodgers* (Arizona)

*Steven Smith* (La Salle)

*Tim Smith* (East Tennessee State)

*B.J. Spencer* (Jacksonville State)

*Tiras Wade* (Louisiana Lafayette)

*Matt Walsh* (Florida)

*James White* (Cincinnati)

*Deron Williams* (Illinois)

*Eric Williams* (Wake Forest)

*Kennedy Winston* (Alabama)

*Antoine Wright* (Texas A&M)

*Bracey Wright* (Indiana)


_SOPHOMORES:_

*Deji Akindele* (Chicago State)

*Brandon Bass* (LSU)

*Andrew Bogut* (Utah)

*Jermareo Davidson* (Alabama)

*Olu Famutimi* (Arkansas)

*Linas Kleiza* (Missouri)

*Chris Paul* (Wake Forest)

*Marcus Slaughter* (San Diego State)

*Chris Taft* (Pittsburgh)

*Charlie Villanueva* (Connecticut)

*Von Wafer* (Florida State)


_FRESHMEN:_

*Toney Douglas* (Auburn)

*Randolph Morris* (Kentucky)

*Marvin Williams* (North Carolina)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

*HIGH SCHOOL:*

*Martellus Bennett* (Alief, TX - Taylor)

*Andray Blatche* (Syracuse, NY - South Kent)

*Curtis Brown* (Savannah, GA - Beach)

*Keith Brumbaugh* (DeLand, FL - DeLand)

*Andrew Bynum* (Metuchen, NJ - St. Joseph's)

*Monta Ellis* (Jackson, MS - Lanier)

*Gerald Green* (Houston, TX - Gulf Shores)

*Amir Johnson* (Los Angeles, CA - Westchester)

*C.J. Miles* (Dallas, TX - Skyline)

*Brandon Rush* (Kansas City, MO - Mt. Zion)

*Martell Webster* (Edmond, WA - Seattle)

*Louis Williams* (Snellville, GA - South Gwinnett)


----------



## Lakerman33

*Re: 2005 NBA Draft Early Entries*

I think most decide when the tourney is over...


----------



## Ghost

*Re: 2005 NBA Draft Early Entries*

Francisco Garcia

and

Andrew Bogut


----------



## TM

*Re: 2005 NBA Draft Early Entries*

UConn's Villanueva to declare for draft 



> The 6-foot-11 Villanueva averaged a team-high 13.6 points, and was second in rebounding average (8.3 per game).


I was a bit surprised when I first saw it, but not really, seeings as how he seriously considered it coming out of HS. His numbers could definitely imrpove, but he's won a nat'l championship - why not go for it? Although, with their returning lineup, they definitley have a shot at another title next season.


----------



## rebelsun

*Re: 2005 NBA Draft Early Entries*

No way B-hop or Smith go in the 1st round this year. Slaughter will get some looks, but I don't see him getting a guarantee.


----------



## zagsfan20

*Re: 2005 NBA Draft Early Entries*

Nate Robinson...


----------



## TONYALLEN42

*Re: 2005 NBA Draft Early Entries*

i think sheldon williams from duke will...


----------



## nbanoitall

*Re: 2005 NBA Draft Early Entries*

curtis stinson


----------



## Bl_ckB_st_rd

*Re: 2005 NBA Draft Early Entries*



TONYALLEN42 said:


> i think sheldon williams from duke will...



It's a travesty if he gets drafted at all


----------



## HeinzGuderian

*Re: 2005 NBA Draft Early Entries*



Bl_ckB_st_rd said:


> It's a travesty if he gets drafted at all


I disagree, I think he's a mid-first round player. He doesn't have a great NBA offensive game, but he will be able to get garbage points. But he is a very good shotblocker and defender overall, he's a pretty good rebounder and he's very strong. I think he can be a good tough, gritty defensive role player in the league.


----------



## zagsfan20

*Re: 2005 NBA Draft Early Entries*

Here is the complete list of 2005 NBA early entries....

Early Entries


----------



## Nimreitz

*Re: 2005 NBA Draft Early Entries*



HeinzGuderian said:


> I disagree, I think he's a mid-first round player. He doesn't have a great NBA offensive game, but he will be able to get garbage points. But he is a very good shotblocker and defender overall, he's a pretty good rebounder and he's very strong. I think he can be a good tough, gritty defensive role player in the league.


Ditto, but I don't think he's going to declare. In fact from what I've heard out of Durham it would be a MAJOR surprise if he leaves. Deng wasn't a surprise, Brand wasn't a surprise, Sheldon leaving would be a real shocker.


----------



## BaLLiStiX17

*Re: 2005 NBA Draft Early Entries*

so when do u guys think j.j. reddick will enter the draft?


----------



## zagsfan20

*Re: 2005 NBA Draft Early Entries*



BaLLiStiX17 said:


> so when do u guys think j.j. reddick will enter the draft?


After his senior year....He has already made it public....


----------



## TM

*Re: 2005 NBA Draft Early Entries*



zagsfan20 said:


> Here is the complete list of 2005 NBA early entries....
> 
> Early Entries


Since when is Brandon Rush on the "not entering the NBA list?"... Thanks for posting that link, zagsfan.


----------



## Malnutritious

*Re: 2005 NBA Draft Early Entries*

Is Bogut's stock dropping?


----------



## TM

*Re: 2005 NBA Draft Early Entries*

no, but i wouldn't be surprised if someone rises above him due to a great tournament performance (Marvin Williams)


----------



## deanwoof

*Players that have declared (STICKY?)*

Andrew Bogut
Hassan Adams
Ike Diogu


----------



## Starbury03

*Re: Players that have declared (STICKY?)*

Adams declared did he sign an agent. If so that was a bad move.


----------



## Charlotte_______

*Re: Players that have declared (STICKY?)*

Kennedy Winston
Charlie Villanueva
Monta Ellis (supposively)
Pops Mensah-Bonsu
Marcus Slaughter


----------



## TM

*Re: Players that have declared (STICKY?)*

Isn't this thread the same thing as...

http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=150922&highlight=Early


----------



## Ghost

*Re: 2005 NBA Draft Early Entries*



TonyM said:


> Since when is Brandon Rush on the "not entering the NBA list?"... Thanks for posting that link, zagsfan.



Here is a link to a story that says he wont go into the draft. you need a password to read most of it.

http://scout.scout.com/a.z?s=75&p=8&c=1&nid=447713


----------



## TM

*Re: 2005 NBA Draft Early Entries*

lucky for me i have a password 

thanks, ghost


----------



## TM

*Re: 2005 NBA Draft Early Entries*

Where in the world is he goin if he doesn't go pro?


----------



## TWolvesGG2144

Taft declares, and Krauser is expected to:
espn story


----------



## Ghost

*Re: 2005 NBA Draft Early Entries*



TonyM said:


> Where in the world is he goin if he doesn't go pro?



Oklahoma is the number 1 team on his list.


----------



## TM

*Re: 2005 NBA Draft Early Entries*

Blatche Will Declare


----------



## TM

interesting...

Seminoles' Wafer plans to declare for NBA draft


----------



## sMaK

TonyM said:


> interesting...
> 
> Seminoles' Wafer plans to declare for NBA draft


Good thing he didn't sign an agent cuz he should come back.


----------



## MAS RipCity

Gerald Green is testing the waters per DraftCity and ESPN.


----------



## butr

*Re: 2005 NBA Draft Early Entries*

meh


----------



## zagsfan20

Add Chris Hernandez to that list...


----------



## TM

zagsfan20 said:


> Add Chris Hernandez to that list...



:laugh: 

sorry, but i have a feeling you'll see him back @ Stan


----------



## TM

Krauser to declare for draft


----------



## zagsfan20

Add Rashad McCants to that list.....

McCants declares


----------



## TM

In relation to that...

McCants to Hold News Conference on NBA 



> Though Williams said he would spend the next seven to 10 days gathering information on the players' draft prospects, Felton said he had made a decision and would reveal it "probably next week."
> 
> "It was difficult, but I think it's what's best for me," Felton said. "It's something I wanted."





> "I've been back and forth. I think I still am sometimes going back and forth," Williams said. "I think I pretty much have my mind made up, but I'm not sure yet."





> "I would love to come back for my fourth year," May said, "but if it's a situation where I don't feel comfortable and the rest of my teammates do leave, it's an option that I may look at."


The exodus begins


----------



## TM

Neither has hired agent 



> Florida junior guards Anthony Roberson and Matt Walsh will declare for the NBA draft but not retain agents to protect their amateur status.


Walsh in the pros. pahahahahahahaha :laugh:


----------



## Damian Necronamous

IMO, the only guys on this list that are really assured a first round selection are Andrew Bogut, Chris Paul, Chris Taft, Antoine Wright, Gerald Green, Raymond Felton and Deron Williams. Diogu, McCants and Villanueva will probably be mid-first round picks, but there is no certainty for everyone else.


----------



## zagsfan20

espn.com has an updated list of the entries.....

espn.com early entry list


----------



## TM

Kinda was up in the air as to whether or not he'd be back. Sounds permanent now...

Williams: Gilchrist "not coming back"


----------



## rynobot

I heard Marvin and May from UNC declared today!


----------



## zagsfan20

Tiago Splitter as well.


----------



## moss_is_1

wow unc and kansas are gonna be bad for a cpl years..till the underclassmen progress...lol both of their big 3s are gone


----------



## Kekai

Gerald Green should have went to college....


----------



## goNBAjayhawks

42 early entries compared to 30 1st rnd choices. I know not all are gonna stay in but if just half stay in thats still 21 and with some seniors and euros, its getting out of hand. I dont support an age limit, but i support keeping kids in college that arent ready for the pros.


----------



## zagsfan20

Kekai23 said:


> Gerald Green should have went to college....


Agreed.


----------



## TM

If there was any doubt...

_Point guard Ellis will declare for NBA draft_
http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2046200


----------



## Kekai

TonyM said:


> If there was any doubt...
> 
> _Point guard Ellis will declare for NBA draft_
> http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2046200


:sigh: Kids...


----------



## TM

Did you read how many high schoolers are declaring/possibly declaring? It'll be anywhere from 4-9. That's insane! This is the class that EVERYONE has talked about as being weak with few NBA ready players. Some of those kids are going to be extremely disappointed on draft day. And if they all get picked, I feel sorry for their NBA teams. There are quite a few proven college guys who should get picked in their stead that won't. And, it'll be justified by the "more future potential."  What a joke.


----------



## bigbabyjesus

I don't know why you guys are saying Green should go to college. I mean his game is pretty well developed for a player in high school. The main thing he has to do is work on his body, which can probably be done more effectively in the nba then in college with such advanced trainers and whatnot. Not to mention he's a top 10 pick.. cannot pass that up.

Monta Ellis, on the other hand, definetly should have gone to school after seeing his stock drop after those all-star games. He'll be pretty lucky to be a first round pick, IMO, unless he has very good workouts.


----------



## TM

Who said anything about Green?


----------



## bigbabyjesus

TonyM said:


> Who said anything about Green?





Kekai23 said:


> Gerald Green should have went to college....





zagsfan20 said:


> Agreed.


..


----------



## TM

Pittsnogle.... :biggrin: 

Center won't hire agent


----------



## Kekai

vigilante said:


> I don't know why you guys are saying Green should go to college. I mean his game is pretty well developed for a player in high school. The main thing he has to do is work on his body, which can probably be done more effectively in the nba then in college with such advanced trainers and whatnot. Not to mention he's a top 10 pick.. cannot pass that up.
> 
> Monta Ellis, on the other hand, definetly should have gone to school after seeing his stock drop after those all-star games. He'll be pretty lucky to be a first round pick, IMO, unless he has very good workouts.


Gerald Green ain't no top 10 pick.


----------



## bigbabyjesus

Kekai23 said:


> Gerald Green ain't no top 10 pick.


I don't want to base my argument on mock drafts, but nearly every mock out there have him in top 10, and most in top 5. 

There is *NO* way Gerald Green will drop out of the top ten picks. You don't pass up on a guy with that type of skill, athelticism and potential if your in the top ten.


----------



## ATLien

Louis Williams is expected to make his decision known today. (6pm)

He released a statement that he's still 50/50, but I think he's gone.

EDIT: I just looked at it. He's gone, I am 99.9% sure. We don't have a scholarship to give him.


----------



## DHarris34Phan

Kekai23 said:


> Gerald Green ain't no top 10 pick.


*Disagree....this kid is going to be the next TMac/Kobe...maybe better.....how can 10 teams pass on that? Every team that passes him is going to be sorry....I expect him to go at latest 7. *


----------



## zagsfan20

DHarris34Phan said:


> *Disagree....this kid is going to be the next TMac/Kobe...maybe better.....how can 10 teams pass on that? Every team that passes him is going to be sorry....I expect him to go at latest 7. *


What makes you think that he is going to be the next T-Mac? Because the mock drafts say so?....

Those comparisons are always skewed, does anyone remember when they compared Qyntel Woods to T-Mac.....

Gerald Green will be picked 8th by the Knicks and at best he will be a James Posey type player in the league...


----------



## Tooeasy

martell webster declared, i really wanted to see this kid play for UW next season.


----------



## bigbabyjesus

zagsfan20 said:


> What makes you think that he is going to be the next T-Mac? Because the mock drafts say so?....
> 
> Those comparisons are always skewed, does anyone remember when they compared Qyntel Woods to T-Mac.....
> 
> Gerald Green will be picked 8th by the Knicks and at best he will be a James Posey type player in the league...


How can you knock someone for saying a player will be the next T-Mac, and then say at best he will be a James Posey type player?


----------



## HKF

vigilante said:


> How can you knock someone for saying a player will be the next T-Mac, and then say at best he will be a James Posey type player?


Because logic escapes him.


----------



## zagsfan20

There is a big gap of talent between T-Mac (a superstar) and James Posey (a good player).....


----------



## DHarris34Phan

zagsfan20 said:


> There is a big gap of talent between T-Mac (a superstar) and James Posey (a good player).....


*But you are ribbing me for comparing Green to someone, and then you turn around and compare him to someone.....can you explain how that makes sense??*


----------



## zagsfan20

I'm not ribbing you, I'm simply saying he won't be a T-Mac caliber player in the league....


----------



## Kekai

Louis Williams going to the NBA :banana: One of my favorite players now


----------



## bigbabyjesus

Kekai23 said:


> Louis Williams going to the NBA :banana: One of my favorite players now


Your happy that he is going to the NBA, and you said Green should go to college?


----------



## TM

Declares for Draft 

I believe this means, no turning back. I read somewhere that they thought his scores weren't good enough.


----------



## zagsfan20

Randolph Morris has declared and Brandon Bass is suppose to make it official tomorrow...


----------



## ATLien

zagsfan20 said:


> Randolph Morris has declared and Brandon Bass is suppose to make it official tomorrow...


I read that about Morris. That was pretty shocking. He didn't impress me one bit last season. He plays too slow.


----------



## zagsfan20

A HS player from Florida by the name of Keith Brumbaugh has made himself eligible for the draft...

ESPN.com


----------



## TM

Apparently, Gilchrist made it official today...

BTW, vote in the ACC/NBA Draft Pick'em Challenge (link below)


----------



## goNBAjayhawks

USA today saying that Randolph from Duke is throwing his name in the Draft


----------



## zagsfan20

Add Andrew Bynum to that list.....

Geez, this is getting rediculous, I should throw my name out their without an agent....I wonder if a team would give me a workout..


----------



## zagsfan20

I don't see Pierre Pierce on that list....

Des Moines Register


----------



## TM

isn't he going to jail?


BTW, vote in the ACC/NBA Draft Pick'em Challenge (link below)


----------



## bigbabyjesus

zagsfan20 said:


> Add Andrew Bynum to that list.....
> 
> Geez, this is getting rediculous, I should throw my name out their without an agent....I wonder if a team would give me a workout..


Ridiculous? What do these players have to lose?


----------



## DHarris34Phan

vigilante said:


> Ridiculous? What do these players have to lose?


*They could end up losing their college eligibilty, and not even make an NBA roster. If they are sure they will end up in the 1st round, then I agree, they really have nothing to lose.*


----------



## ATLien

DHarris34Phan said:


> *They could end up losing their college eligibilty, and not even make an NBA roster. If they are sure they will end up in the 1st round, then I agree, they really have nothing to lose.*


You can't lose your eligibility if you just declare, as long as you don't sign an agent you're safe.


----------



## TM

per ESPN - Pitino's recruit, Amir Johnson, is declaring. article says he'll porbably pull if he can get his scores up.


----------



## zagsfan20

vigilante said:


> Ridiculous? What do these players have to lose?


They can't pull themselves out again...If they declare they only get one bluff....What happens if say after their sophmore or junior years they want to test the waters to get an idea of where they will get picked and they can't....They either have to stick it out and the possibility of their value dropping (ala Ryan Gomes) or they have to go ahead and enter for sure and the possibility of getting picked late in the 2nd round of not getting picked at all..


----------



## zagsfan20

Arkansas Sophmore Olu Famutimi declares himself eligible for the draft as well, but doesn't sign with an agent...

Famutimi


----------



## zagsfan20

The deadline has passed for entering into the draft....Now it's time to see how many people pull out of it...


----------



## bigbabyjesus

zagsfan20 said:


> They can't pull themselves out again...If they declare they only get one bluff....What happens if say after their sophmore or junior years they want to test the waters to get an idea of where they will get picked and they can't....They either have to stick it out and the possibility of their value dropping (ala Ryan Gomes) or they have to go ahead and enter for sure and the possibility of getting picked late in the 2nd round of not getting picked at all..


Really? Do you have proof of that or something? I've never heard of that.


----------



## TM

it's the rule... go to espn.com - katz just game out with an article about it. it's on the front page of the college bball section. it's with the picture of bass.


----------



## zagsfan20

vigilante said:


> Really? Do you have proof of that or something? I've never heard of that.


You didn't know that you can only declare without an agent once?....Nate Robinson, Brandon Bass and all the guys who have declared without an agent before can't pull out this time...here is a link to Brandon Bass' decaring himself from ESPN:



> Bass' decision means he cannot play for LSU again. Last year he decided to test the waters, declaring he was available, but withdrawing later. A player can only do that once and return to his old team, however.


----------



## zagsfan20

Tdizzle, 

missing from your list are Dennis Latimore of Notre Dame, TJ Parker (Tony's little brother) of Northwestern, Tim Parham of Maryland Eastern Shore and Pierre Pierce who was kicked out of Iowa....


----------



## bigbabyjesus

Oh, thats interesting. thanks guys.


----------



## ATLien

Link

Louis Williams says he won't pull out if he's a 2nd rounder. I can't foresee a scenario where he goes in the first round, but I don't think he would be that bad of a gamble to take in the second. He has a ton of talent, but he's raw and doesn't have a position. That's not the end of the world for him, he'll find his niche in the league. I hope someone doesn't try to turn him into something he can't be.. like a pure PG. That's not his game. He's a pure scorer.


----------

